
Show HN: Realtime Website Analytics for Free - _ao789
https://statvoo.com/
======
maz1b
What is the difference between this and something like Google Analytics?

~~~
_ao789
All data is _always_ realtime with a very simple integration.

Integrating into SPA/Angular/React is so easy that you don't even need to tell
it a page or event has changed! Simply adding the Javascript tagging anywhere
on your site allows the analytics engine to detect if a SPA page has changed
routes and it will then fire relevant events.

Other than the standard GA functionalities, you can also assign events to
login/join pages to associate anonymous visitors as _people_ and then know
which actions particular individuals are doing later.

All Javascript errors are logged with a full stacktrace where applicable so
that you can immediately see if anyone on a particular platform/useragent is
experiencing errors on one of your pages (happens more than you think!).

Other than that, there are many additional hidden features that you should
find out for yourself ;)

You'd like it if you tried it!

